# Black Shoals Tournaments. Yay or Nay?



## iTJLee (Jul 23, 2011)

After the last tournament I attended at Black Shoals I was hearing/reading "rumors" that Black Shoals would no longer allow trails to bring their tour to this lake for tournament fishing because of a few different reasons. Any Rockdale locals or Black Shoals regulars heard anymore news on this subject? I was just curious and I'm looking for some clarity. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Randall (Jul 24, 2011)

I have heard no more tournaments due to the post that was made here calling the Sherrifs Deputy who patrols the lake  "Barney Fife" by a tournament director who is waiting on permission and the fact that there were dead fish at the ramp at the last tournament the next morning. The sherrifs dept is patroling the lake daily now since DNR has pretty much left the small lakes so they are going to have a lot of influence as to what goes on out there.

 I don't know who the permission comes from for tournaments though. I just had second hand info passed on to me from two different people who fish there alot and talked to the Deputys about it.


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 24, 2011)

Randall said:


> I have heard no more tournaments due to the post that was made here calling the Sherrifs Deputy who patrols the lake  "Barney Fife" by a tournament director who is waiting on permission and the fact that there were dead fish at the ramp at the last tournament the next morning. The sherrifs dept is patroling the lake daily now since DNR has pretty much left the small lakes so they are going to have a lot of influence as to what goes on out there.
> 
> I don't know who the permission comes from for tournaments though. I just had second hand info passed on to me from two different people who fish there alot and talked to the Deputys about it.



I appreciate the info, Randall. Hate to hear that, only fished **** A handful of times, but it seemed like it held some good potential. Beautiful Lake. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have heard from a more reliable source who says they have heard nothing about no more tournaments allowed, but there were questions about the dead fish. The parks and rec dept are the people who make that decision. Once I get the new contact person, I will find out for sure, since the normal contact person for permission is no longer in that dept.


----------



## LIPS (Jul 24, 2011)

Guys, tournaments can still be held at Black Shoals with proper permission.  But as tournament anglers we must be more respectful with what we say and what we leave at the ramp.  There is no reason a dead fish should be left floating at a boat ramp.  Anglers should know by now that there are many people against our sport that harp on things like this.


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright guys, thanks for the info. Not trying to start any static about what happened and what was said about the SJBA tourney. I was just looking for answers. Thanks guys!


----------



## Shane B. (Jul 25, 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!*

Maybe the dead sea will be put off limits for all fisherman! They should use it to raise catfish or trout


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, you won't find it or The Rock on a LWB schedule if me and pops have anything to do with it.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 25, 2011)

Shane B. said:


> Maybe the dead sea will be put off limits for all fisherman! They should use it to raise catfish or trout



By the dead sea I hope you are talking bout Stone mtn, I have always said, it would be better off filled with concrete and turned into a skate park!!


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 25, 2011)

They could both dry up and I wouldnt shed a tear.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 26, 2011)

iTJLee said:


> They could both dry up and I wouldnt shed a tear.



The black shoals tournament a few weeks ago, was my worst one I have ever fished out there. I usually do well there, but it definately bit me good a couple weeks ago...Stone Mountain on the other hand always whips my tail, and look where Coldwater opens up...was not my decision thats for sure.


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha. Yea HighFalls WAS one of my favorite lakes, but me and that ole lake didn't get along to good this year. The night tournament at Black Shoals was only the second time I had fished the lake, seems like it could be a tough one at times, the only reason I'd go back to Stone Mountain is to take my fiancé sight seeing on the boat so maybe I could get away with a couple of cast before the complaining began.


----------



## LIPS (Jul 26, 2011)

iTJLee said:


> Haha. Yea HighFalls WAS one of my favorite lakes, but me and that ole lake didn't get along to good this year. The night tournament at Black Shoals was only the second time I had fished the lake, seems like it could be a tough one at times, the only reason I'd go back to Stone Mountain is to take my fiancé sight seeing on the boat so maybe I could get away with a couple of cast before the complaining began.



lol, better get that straightened out before the "I DO" comes. j/k


----------



## Reminex (Jul 26, 2011)

LIPS said:


> lol, better get that straightened out before the "I DO" comes. j/k


Amen and preach on brother....and im not kidding.


----------



## LIPS (Jul 26, 2011)

Reminex said:


> Amen and preach on brother....and im not kidding.



thank god I married one that dont complain about me fishing.  Every once in a while she will even go.  But even better most of the time she dont lol


----------



## iTJLee (Jul 26, 2011)

She's got her lil pink shakespere combo with a rooster tail tied on it, she stays semi-occupied most of the time, she's a good one. She wants to fish a tournament trail next year. She says "I'm getting a carrot pole and some pink worms!"


----------



## Reminex (Jul 27, 2011)

lol...wish I had a couple carrot poles and pink worms are so old school they'd prob. win a couple for yall!


----------



## JarheadDad (Jul 27, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> By the dead sea I hope you are talking bout Stone mtn, I have always said, it would be better off filled with concrete and turned into a skate park!!



Huh? I don't get that. It's easy to go to Stn Mtn and boat 50. And be home by what? 10?  

Seriously though Steve, you need to come jump in the boat with me sometime. I fish The Rock all the time. Not many big fish in there but there are tons 4#-6#. The schoolers have been tearing it up on topwater for over two months and those can range up to 3# on average if you get in the right school.

If they would put F1s in Black Shoals it would be one heckova' fishery. As evidenced by how fast those hybrids have gotten big. LM don't stand a chance in there plus they get dragged out every Spring. I watched six boats pull two coolers of bedding fish snagged off the beds last March. No habla and they were even throwing cast nets keeping everything in them. That was just one day. Multiply by a bazillion. Reporting it does absolutely no good. Period. F1s would give them fits since they relate to open water better. Not to mention bedding deeper. I'd prefer them over Spots. There's a reason the best strings come from offshore in Black Shoals!  

All that being said, you can still catch a good sack at Black Shoals. You just have to look for them where they have been forced to live. I just don't like paying that kind of money to fish that place though. And I stay in trouble when I don't get off the water in time.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jul 27, 2011)

JarheadDad said:


> Huh? I don't get that. It's easy to go to Stn Mtn and boat 50. And be home by what? 10?
> 
> Seriously though Steve, you need to come jump in the boat with me sometime. I fish The Rock all the time. Not many big fish in there but there are tons 4#-6#. The schoolers have been tearing it up on topwater for over two months and those can range up to 3# on average if you get in the right school.
> 
> ...



Nice post JHD. 4get S78, I need to get in the boat with you at the rock sometime!!!!


----------



## JarheadDad (Jul 27, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Nice post JHD. 4get S78, I need to get in the boat with you at the rock sometime!!!!



That would be a long truck for you TL. Steve doesn't live far from me. I only fish weekdays too for the most part. I can be on Stn Mtn in 10 minutes and home before it gets hot. I do like my store bought air!  

The Rock isn't that difficult to fish once you get it dialed in. That and you better like spoons! I just wish I had a 9.9 to get around with. Takes awhile in my old tired boat.  

Been fishing Bear Creek quite a bit lately. Small but interesting. I am rapidly becoming a big fan of F1s! Stuck a 9 the other day that tail walked 6 times and even the 3# fish pull like a freight train. Man those fish fight. Just waiting to see how big they grow. And doing my best to take some limits of little fish out for the grill! The schoolers are ridiculously easy to catch. If you know how to catch mullet! Ha! 

I'm getting a jones for Lucas though. I love that place. I may head that way in a couple of weeks. Do you know if you can leave and come back on the same pass in the same day? I was thinking about hittin' a hotel down there and fishing a couple of days but laying up in the heat of the day. Probably just best to wait 'til the cool down but I like that lake when it's hot as blazes. The bigger fish bunch up bigtime unlike most places where they scatter out. Another bunch of good fighting fish!


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 27, 2011)

JarheadDad said:


> Seriously though Steve, you need to come jump in the boat with me sometime.



I will take u up on that offer!! I feel I can catch a limit of fish on any lake except the rock. Everyone has that one lake that is thorn in their side and Stone Mountain has been my aching thorn for 5 years now, I hate that place. I know there are good fish out there, I have seen them and even caught some good fish, just not on a consistent basis. I mean Black Shoals is my favorite lake with Varner a close second, but even they whop my butt at least once a year, but Stone Mountain is every time I put my boat in that water.


----------



## JarheadDad (Jul 27, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> I will take u up on that offer!! I feel I can catch a limit of fish on any lake except the rock. Everyone has that one lake that is thorn in their side and Stone Mountain has been my aching thorn for 5 years now, I hate that place. I know there are good fish out there, I have seen them and even caught some good fish, just not on a consistent basis. I mean Black Shoals is my favorite lake with Varner a close second, but even they whop my butt at least once a year, but Stone Mountain is every time I put my boat in that water.



You've just a got a mental block with Stn Mtn I reckon. If you can catch fish on Blk Shls you should have no problem with Stn Mtn. If you have a 9.9 it's a great little run & gun lake but since I don't have one I have a tendency to start at the top and work back to the bottom. I have been hitting them in that colder spring water in the back of the left arm for awhile now too. It's just hard to get away from the schoolers in the main lake.

We'll hook up and work The Rock. You probably know it pretty well so maybe I can offer some different presentations. I don't know how many mid-20s sacks we've weighed there but it's been a bunch. It's like all these small lakes, the fish run in certain cycles and holes. Just don't look for anything much over 6#. A 7# is a toad for there. The last 10# I caught on Stn Mtn was in 1976!


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds good maybe we can get together before Sept 11th, thats CWBC's opening tourney, any help on The Rock is much appreciated...and thats exactly what has happened, the mental block gets thicker and thicker everytime.


----------

